# My new R33 GTR headlights



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

Son it will be finished.Just a little teaser how it looks now.Bmw E34 headlight with Angeleyes.Going to look nice when it finished.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

sweet:smokin:


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

I didn't know that you were doing this to your headlights Patrik.

I have to say that it's looking good though, are they xenons as well ?

Maybe I should get you to modify my lights for me instead of me taking them down to Stockholm to be modified !!

Shaun.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice, willing to convert my 32s for LHD also?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Rain said:


> Nice, willing to convert my 32s for LHD also?


Sorry to hijack your thread.
Rain what's the story with the headlight thing in western Canada,we don't seem to have that in Quebec


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

cant wait to see how it looks like on a gtr head lamp!


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks guys It´s gone look awesome.

It´s hard just to get it right on the car.It´s a little bit tricky to get everything in place,but in the end I think it will work.
It´s going to be four of this on the car.Two in every headlight


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

What will you be doing for shrouds as the standard shroud won't fit with the angel eyes as you have it?

I found the BMW Bi-Xenon units wouldn't fit into the standard housing without modification hence using Audi units - Are they Bi-Xenon units or just single Xenon units you are using?

Looking good mate  
Matt.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'me assuming, if you're using projector lights, you can do away with the shrouding??


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pupsi said:


> I'me assuming, if you're using projector lights, you can do away with the shrouding??



You can but it depends on the amount of glare as to whether it will pass the MOT Pupsi. 
I got away with it on mine because the Audi units are much shorter than the BMW units above resulting in less glare. (I still used the stock shrouds which limited the glare further)
I still wanted to make custom shrouds but never got round to it 

The pic above does look like it's loosing a fair old amount of light between the lense and the reflector. If you look at the floor below, you can see the 'glare' pattern I'm talking about.

Edit: I'm not critising your build Oskarsson, just offering advice as I've done the conversion myself.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

jz wondering... is the head lamp cover removed in that picture???


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

When you talk about glare, it that the light reflecting out of the headlight thats not going past the lense, so if you shut off the holes in the sides you get no glare at all ?
less area that is open between the lense and the reflector like Matt's old Headlights :









Yes they are aeron.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

iceager said:


> When you talk about glare, it that the light reflecting out of the headlight thats not going past the lense, so if you shut off the holes in the sides you get no glare at all ?


Exactly Jan, the BMW units are much 'taller' than the Audi Units and in looking at the picture, mounted further forward in the headlight unit too.
When the Audi units are mounted in the headlights they just reach the OEM shrouds. In retaining the shrouds it cuts down on glade (doesn't eliminate it all together) but like you said you could shut off the holes if you didn't want to make a custom shroud.

Come to think of it, I'll buy them back off you Jan if you want?


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

Its not xenon.And my english is not the best.Some word I dont understand.Like "shroud,shrouding".It are some people here in sweden that have modified ther headlights with the same Bmw lights that I have,so it works fine.

The headlight is not straight here,was just a quick test,but it looks good.









And it all fits if you guys wonder...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Oskarsson said:


> Its not xenon.And my english is not the best.Some word I dont understand.Like "shroud,shrouding".It are some people here in sweden that have modified ther headlights with the same Bmw lights that I have,so it works fine.


Nobody was disrespecting your work Oskarsson, I completely respect the work you have done as I've done it myself, I was just offering a little advice - especially if people want to copy your results.

The shroud is the 'cover' of the lights, it's the part that stops the light escaping from around the ellipsoid lense rather than going through it (which causes glare)










With no shroud/cover look at the light escaping?

This was my conversion I did some 4 years ago now, you can see the difference just the OEM shroud makes;










Here you can see the OEM shroud/cover is still used and how the lights sit with them in place;










If I'd have spent more time on them I would have made a set of shrouds like this;


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

Hehe no problem Matt j Now I know what you mean with shroud.It would be were good to have,but I don´t know if it going to fit with the Angeleyes.I going to use the OEM shroud.If I just get tru the Swedish examination each year I´m happy 

By the way matt,your headlight look really nice.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Matt you can't have them back hehe, wish you havent shown me that shoud, now i have to make one of these  maybe in carbon just for the effect 

Oskarsson : Looks like you have alot of crazing/stars in your outer glass, like the one i did for Ricky i posted on skyline.se, if you want i can get you a set so you can do it yourself if you want.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Where would I be able to get a set of shrouds, like in the last picture??


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pupsi said:


> Where would I be able to get a set of shrouds, like in the last picture??


They were custom made by a guy on SOC Pupsi.
He just modified the standard one - that to me is almost the perfect conversion, however I'd prefer the outer lenses not to have direction alignment patterns.
But the result is still very effective.


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

iceager said:


> Matt you can't have them back hehe, wish you havent shown me that shoud, now i have to make one of these  maybe in carbon just for the effect
> 
> Oskarsson : Looks like you have alot of crazing/stars in your outer glass, like the one i did for Ricky i posted on skyline.se, if you want i can get you a set so you can do it yourself if you want.


Do you mean the glass is scratched? Maybe a little.But the most is dust.They have bin behind my couch for 2 months..If it was that you mean.You must write to me so a 3 year old understand :chuckle:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

iceager said:


> Yes they are aeron.


ok i was also wondering... i was going to the same at one time by removing the headlight cover to polish inside out to make them look new... the thing is i was told its not guaranteed that water will not enter because of a "seal" of some sort.. any advice on the headlamp covers? :squintdan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

aeron said:


> ok i was also wondering... i was going to the same at one time by removing the headlight cover to polish inside out to make them look new... the thing is i was told its not guaranteed that water will not enter because of a "seal" of some sort.. any advice on the headlamp covers? :squintdan


Yeah, reseal them using the same butyl sealer Nissan uses but buy it off ebay, 10m for the price of Nissan's 1m :thumbsup: 
Plus if you heat the units up correctly in the oven and take the lense off carefully, you shouldn't need any more sealant. (If done properly)


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

damn sounds like a lot of work...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

matt j said:


> They were custom made by a guy on SOC Pupsi.
> He just modified the standard one - that to me is almost the perfect conversion, however I'd prefer the outer lenses not to have direction alignment patterns.
> But the result is still very effective.


Matt you wouldn't happen to know who that Guy is?? or how to get hold of him?? agree with you on the direction alignment he has moulded. Wondered if he would be willing to sell me a pair of shrouds.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pupsi said:


> Matt you wouldn't happen to know who that Guy is?? or how to get hold of him?? agree with you on the direction alignment he has moulded. Wondered if he would be willing to sell me a pair of shrouds.


Pupsi, have a look at THIS

I think you'll find the directional alignment is the stock headlight lense, only the Nissan Xenon's came with unmarked lenses as they don't need them.

Damn, I've got too much sh1t stored in my head :nervous:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Matt i have an extra outer glass ( LH side ) and like to make a tryout to remove the lines. Now working as a Aircraft Mechanic i basicly have all tool you will ever need. ( even have a Carbon shop ) But people know how i feel about carbon so i'm not allowed near it...hmm wonder why 
Only problem is the sanding of the inner side to get it clear again, as it's not easy to get anything in there. I want to do it to my own(your old) but don't have time. Have 2 set of headlights that needs restoring treatment and one set of Nissan Xenons that needs a conversion.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

iceager said:


> Only problem is the sanding of the inner side to get it clear again, as it's not easy to get anything in there. I want to do it to my own(your old) but don't have time.


I looked into having custom clear lenses made but because they are so big, it would need to be specially made and therefore quite (read very) expensive.
Expensive enough to blow the idea out of the water.

If you could grind it, I think that would be the easiest (cheapest) solution.

Unless you know someone at ICHIKOH who could supply you a set of Xenon lenses - they replied to my email but said they cannot supply to the public.


----------



## JoniX (Dec 8, 2007)

matt j said:


> Pupsi, have a look at THIS
> 
> I think you'll find the directional alignment is the stock headlight lense, only the Nissan Xenon's came with unmarked lenses as they don't need them.
> 
> Damn, I've got too much sh1t stored in my head :nervous:



Matt do you still have the templates for the brackets? Would be awesome if you could share it to me


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JoniX said:


> Matt do you still have the templates for the brackets? Would be awesome if you could share it to me


Yes mate, I have the templates for both brackets.
They allow the OEM adjusters to be used for alignment.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm gonna pull some strings about ICHIKOH, to get xenon lenses and the shout/reflector that are used for the xenons. Might take some time, but I have to try


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

iceager said:


> I'm gonna pull some strings about ICHIKOH, to get xenon lenses and the shout/reflector that are used for the xenons. Might take some time, but I have to try


Let us know how you get on Jan as they're a perfect solution to a major problem...


----------

